# Decals bzw. Beschriftung an AL-Werks Rahmen entfernen



## TrailHanns123 (14. Januar 2015)

Hey,

ich möchte gerne die Beschriftung auf meinem Rose Rahmen entfernen. Leider kenne ich mich in der Hinsicht nicht wirklich aus. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## n4ppel (30. Januar 2015)

Ich habe es mal mit Nagellackentferner, Acetonhaltig geschafft. Braucht aber seine Zeit bis es dann weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

